

Good blogs for programmers? - netbyte

What are some good blogs or websites for aspiring programmers, ones that keep you up with existing news for specific technologies or languages.
======
LarryMade
This one is actually pretty good, slashdot has it moments... Both of these are
good for general programming news bits not specific to particular languages.

------
Tatyanazaxarova
PVS-Studio blog: <http://www.viva64.com/en/b/>

------
ejanus
What about www.dzone.com, it has a lot of good stuff. It even has code
snippets.

------
razzintown
arstechnica.com codinghorror.com catswhocode.com readwriteweb.com

------
Mz
Similar question asked previously:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=752160>

I thought you might be interested in the replies.

Best of luck.

